# Home Made Flapjack Recipes Wanted



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi guys,

Been off training (and this forum) for a while now.

Looking to get back into it again this week so will be on new journal soon 

Also looking to sort out my diet a little more, I have been addicted to Snickers Flapjacks lately - the oats in them convince me they're healthy :becky:

Yeah i know they're not!

I just googled for flapjack recipe's and there is loads online... Just wondered if anyone had tried some at home which they can vouch for.

Slow releasing carbs is the aim of the game, any protein content in them is an added bonus.. but open to options 

Thank you !!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Just mix some oats, all-bran egg, whites, honey, dried fuits & nuts etc together, add a bit of boiling water to get the consistence right and then whack it all in a dish and slam it in the oven for 20 minutes or so.

Wont get much easier than that!

Or their is a you tube post of an insane protein bar type thing...i'll see if I can hunt it down....full on gross!!!!!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Neil R said:


> Just mix some oats, all-bran egg, whites, honey, dried fuits & nuts etc together, add a bit of boiling water to get the consistence right and then whack it all in a dish and slam it in the oven for 20 minutes or so.
> 
> Wont get much easier than that!
> 
> Or their is a you tube post of an insane protein bar type thing...i'll see if I can hunt it down....full on gross!!!!!!


I imagine the protein powder makes the flapjack taste nasty.. most protein shakes that are meant to be good taste awful - n ones that taste nice have crappy reviews


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Try using Extreme proteins or PhD's they get good reviews AND taste good!

Problem solved!


----------

